# 2016 Central Minnesota Retriever Club Spring Trial



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Set to kick off the Open and Derby


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any derby call backs


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

Derby 2nd Serie callbacks 
2,7,8,9,10,12,and 13


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Craig


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to lucky number 13, Seaside's Pink Panther, on the Derby WIN! Pink is owned by Courtney Bally and was handled by Adam Bally!

Sorry, I don't have any other news . . . 

rita


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any one know other finishing dogs


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

And anything on the open


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Derby

1st 13 Pink Adam Bally
2nd 12 Chill Jackie Thibodeaux
3rd 10. Ruthie Danny Farmer
4th 9. Riggs Adam Bally
RJ. 8. Max. Marc Patton


----------



## Dilly1986 (Apr 18, 2016)

What happened in the open today ??? Did they finish the first series how many were called back?


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Dilly1986 said:


> What happened in the open today ??? Did they finish the first series how many were called back?


ran only 31 dogs yesterday. big test + bad weather


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any news on the Q


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard unofficially 18 dogs back in the open. I don't know the numbers.


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Just heard 11 dogs back for the last series in the Open...


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Q results
1st-34
2ed-10
3ed-30
4th-15
RJ-9
Jams
6,18,19,20,22,24,28,29,32


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

*Open Water Marks*

11 back to Open Water Marks


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on EE.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

A Big congratulations to Ed Norwood for his 
Dog DJ winning the Open with Danny Farmer.
Also to Judy Aycock for 2nd with Holland,
Lynn Troy 3rd with Chase and Charlie Hayes 
4th with Goldie 
Congratulations to all who finished !


----------

